# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Appel Java depuis Coldfusion

## reneguenon

Bonjour,

J'ai des connaissances trop limits en Coldfusion, et j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible d'appeler un programme Java qui tourne sur une JVM depuis ColdFusion sans rajouter des librairies (jars Java) dans le classpath.

Le problme est que j'ai pas d'incompatibilits quand je rajoute les librairies Java dans le classpath Coldfusion et je voulais sparer la partie Java et la partie ColdFusion.

Si c'est possible, quelles functions je peux appeler, sinon avez vous une solution pour mon problme.

Merci d'avance pour votre rponse

----------


## Boogie007

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser le create object


```
<cfset variables.joStringBuffer = createObject("java","java.lang.StringBuffer") />
```

Si c'est dans un jar spcifique, il faut que je jar soit dans le classpath. (a configurer dans l'interface d'admin de CF "Server Settings > Java and JVM")

Si tu veux utiliser un programme qui tourne sur une autre JVM, soit c'est un appli web et tu peux appeler une mthode dvelopper comme un web service, ca se fait aussi avec createObject. Ou en appelant une page avec la balise <cfhttp>

Si c'est un programme a lancer en ligne de commande... j'ai comme un doute, je ferais un lanceur java que j'ajouterais au class path.

----------

